
A 23-year-old Windows 3.1 system failure crashed Paris airport - kitwalker12
http://www.zdnet.com/article/a-23-year-old-windows-3-1-system-failure-crashed-paris-airport/
======
davidf18
Maybe they should consider running their OS's in VMs.

~~~
kitwalker12
From the article:

    
    
        It's an odd balance between tech that's obsolete enough to not be a target, but current enough to still work

~~~
davidf18
A Mac Host OS would be less likely to have a virus than a contemporary Windows
OS.

